# Red Rod



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

OK guys, I put a lot of time in on this one. The body is a dash super mod as are the pipes. The front grill, front wheels,engine and the windshield came fron various die cast. The rear wheels are from a four gear. It took 2 coats of silver, 5 coats of candy apple red and a couple coats of future. I might have to touch up the red around the pipes. I didn't notice it until I saw the pictures. I'm really happy with this one.
hojoe


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*This one brings me back...*

Back to 1968... and the Hot Wheels "Hot Heap"... One of the 16 original first generation redlines that came out. This one even looks like it's painted Spectraflame Red!!!.... Nice custom Hojoe... :thumbsup::thumbsup: nd


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

That is cool as heck hojoe!! You did a great job getting the engine and radiator shell put together!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: SWEET!!!

Just a hint to help you out on your customizing journey in life, it's always easier to drill all your holes before you paint. This way, the paint goes into the holes and makes for a cleaner assembly. I figured this trick out doing head lights.. It helps eliminate the touch ups. Nice job!!!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

SWEEEET!!! :THUMBSUP:

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Cool Hot Rod HoJo!!! I likes that color matching scoop :thumbsup::thumbsup: How does that coiled front end handle??? RM


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

Very cool Joe! Love the motor work!:hat:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*love hot rods...Candy Red = Perfect color!!!*

hojoe,

Nice looking hot rod & noticed the springs up front. That is a nice trick I use also to keep some front rims away from the pickups for REAL RUNNING fun.



Hilltop Raceway said:


> Cool Hot Rod HoJo!!! I likes that color matching scoop :thumbsup::thumbsup: How does that coiled front end handle??? RM


yeah that matched scoop is Trick Pony!

Bob...the detail on this is Primo...zilla


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Another saweet looker! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

Dude, It's got a Hemi. Sweet


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

that is a keeper. great job Joe. fcb


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

Thanks for the kudos guys. It was a really fun build and it runs pretty smooth. The front axel springs keep the front wheels centered. And those wide slicks on the back really help it zip along. Happy Motoring!
hojoe


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

That's one sweet looking Hot Rod:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Sweet! :thumbsup:

Now ya just gotta send it to me so I can race it against my blue one, Yeah?


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

VERY NICE... I love Hot Rods!


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Great looker and another race challenge!


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

Hey Joez, That blue rod is a real looker. It makes me want to search out a roof and build another one.
hojoe


----------

